# Thank Goodness I Was Not A Member Of The "We" Scouts



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Liberalism and parity at one of it's darkest hours.

ETX Boy Scouts Council says 'decision to include girls is missio - KLTV.com - Tyler, Longview, Jacksonville |ETX News


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The Scouts was one of the last groups where boys could just be boys, and slowly internalize what it was to be men. If the Scouts start to regulate their activities like the schools do now, they will lose that.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

A crying shame! I was in the Boy Scouts 45 years ago...I'm glad it wasn't co-ed then.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Another once great institution ruined by liberalism.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Look at children at play. The boys just naturally group together and so do the girls. They have different interests, by their very natures, at young ages.

Most adults understand this. Why don't the Boy Scouts? I think they do, and they're working some kind of agenda here. And it's not what's best for the kids.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...hormonal teenage girls, in darkness covering the forest, angry that they're minimized as invalid scouts, several merit badges for knife sharpening, and finding all the males asleep...

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a crazy idea, why can't the boy scouts just be boys, and the girl scouts just be girls?, and if they want to have co ed activities with men in charge of the boy scouts and women in charge of the girl scouts, then by all means do so. 
If a young woman want to achieve eagle scout, I am sure a similar honor could be set up for the girl scouts.
Seems as though, there are many people whose whole goal is to tear down anything, everything American.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You know dare well that the boys that identify as girls will demand to be "girl" scouts. Besides teenage sleep overs/camping trips will never be a problem.:vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The liberals view the Boy Scouts as a paramilitary organization, with their uniforms, badges of rank, and salutes. And they hate the military.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> The liberals view the Boy Scouts as a paramilitary organization, with their uniforms, badges of rank, and salutes. And they hate the military.


Well thats true, but perhaps it's time the conservatives start standing up for themselves and quit standing by and watching the liberals tear down this country, and do nothing but bitch about it? Sorta like what I am doing right now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Long ago, Cub scout and a Scout. Sadly I dropped all support for the Scouts some years back.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Let me tell you my Boy Scouts story.

I was a Cub Scout back when I was overseas (military brat) and then a Boy Scout in the Far-East Counsel. We moved back to the states when I was about 13, and lived in Ferguson (yes, the same one where the riots have been... actually about a half-mile from the center of the riot area) and I didn't join a troop. Then my dad bought a small town hardware store (leaving McDonnell & his engineering job behind), and we moved to a small Illinois town. When I got there, I had no friends, so I decided to join one of the two Boy Scout troops in town.

It's VERY unusual to have TWO troops in a town of that size (about 4,000 people), there had been a split years in the older of the two troops, lots of drama, so when I got to town, there were two. One was much more into adventuring, the other was less active, didn't do any adventuring at all, and only camped occasionally. I went with the active one.

It was great. Our leader was a teacher at the local junior high school, great personality, fun to be around. He took us cave exploring (we explored in local caves every other weekend... I'm not talking show caves either, I mean real, actual cave-mapping adventures}, at least one camp a month (winter, summer, rain, whatever). 

We also went on troop bicycle rides down back roads of the area.

When I was a member of that troop for a couple of years, they had a camping trip/caving trip to a place locally known as "Twin Culverts". I was looking forward to it immensely, but the week of the trip I caught a pretty good cold, and my mother shut me down, wouldn't let me go... I told her I felt good enough but she didn't want me to "get everybody else sick". 

I felt good enough for school Monday, and I rode the bus in the morning. My bus driver kept looking at me for some reason in that big mirror they have (or at least used to have, I haven't been on a school bus in 30 years). It was pretty uncomfortable. Nobody else sat near me, which also was kinda odd. 

When I got to school, the principal was waiting at the buses and motioned me to come with him... he also corralled three of my troop mates as they got off the buses. He took us back to his office, where there was a couple of police officers waiting and an official-looking woman wearing a name badge. My first thought was that we were in trouble over what had happened a couple of weeks ago. We went caving in a cave that was on private property, and apparently our leader had not cleared it with the landowner, who was pissed. I figured we were getting in trouble for trespassing.

That wasn't it at all, of course.

The principal asked if any of us were on the camping trip this weekend and had not been interviewed. We all said no, he said that matched the reports that he had but he had to ask. Tt turned out there were only like 4 boys on that trip plus the leader (it was winter and winter camping is pretty hard stuff). He explained that there was "an incident involving Mr. Taylor". They said that Mr. Taylor was no longer working in the school district, that he was suspended, and that's all they said about it.

Turns out, he had tried to molest a couple of the boys on the trip. When they got back and told their parents, of course all hell broke lose. 

The scoutmaster, knowing the gig was up, packed all of his stuff in his car and just left town before the police could talk to him. I never heard if they caught up with him.

Needless to say, this was the end of our troop. The troop leaders for the other troop in town were horrified by the situation, as you can well imagine, and they invited all of us to join them. Only a couple did, I wasn't one of them. A couple of years later I changed my mind because I missed the camping (my family did NOT camp), but by then too much time had advanced for me to have a shot at making Eagle. If you know your scout ranks, I aged out as a "Life" scout, just barely attained it before my birthday.

This happened in 1977, 40 years ago. Scouting has had problems for a very, very long time.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> Well thats true, but perhaps it's time the conservatives start standing up for themselves and quit standing by and watching the liberals tear down this country, and do nothing but bitch about it? Sorta like what I am doing right now.


When I'm out and about, here's how I handle things...

With the Girl Scouts selling cookies...I get one of the ladies aside and politely explain that I have purchased cookies every year that I can remember but, with their decision to let transgenders into the organization, I will not be buying cookies and supporting something I disagree with.

The women are a little surprised and embarrassed, but to a person...have agreed.

With the Cub Scouts or Boy Scouts....I tell them they can get my cash if they can stand in front of me and recite their pledge. I figure, if I can remember it at 62 years old, they should too.
Usually they him and haw, staring at their feet. I tell them that after I get done in the store, we'll give it a second chance. After some rehearsing with the parents, they usually are able to stumble through it.
I've only walked away once with no financial transaction taking place.

The 4-H was set up last weekend in front of a Tractor Supply. I got on a knee and asked a little girl...maybe 6-7 years old....just why I should give her my money and what did 4-H stand for.

The mother egged her on...to no avail. I told her I'd give her a second chance when I came back.

I knelt down and she stood in front of me and told me what 4-H stands for...just as plain as day. I handed her my $5.00

Tough guy...right? Nope...just my way of trying to have an important "teachable moment"


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Explorer Post- a part of the Boy Scouts have had females since 1969. Women have been Den Mothers in the Cub Scouts since they had cub Scouts. 


But yeh the world is going to hell over this . 

Girls play on high school American Style football teams. We have female astronauts, Marine Infantry officers, surgeons , race car drivers, police officers all of those things were the end of the world as we know it but we are still here.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The Boy Scout administration has been making some poor decisions lately. The scouts had a fund raising table set up outside Sam's Club when I passed a while back. I always buy the girls $5 cookies, so I walked over intending to donate. They were asking a minimum of $20, for 3 bucks worth of popcorn. Nope. Too much, even for a good cause. They need to learn the laws of the free market.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I may be waaay off base on this, but think the liberal parents put their kids up to this. What child of that age has developed those political views? Parents should be horse whipped.jmo. The men use the men's room, the ladies use the ladies room, hard concept to comprehend for some folks. PBS had a show years ago that showed that even before children knew what sex they were, the males hung out with males, the females hung out with females, does anymore need to be said on this? Don't F with mother nature. jmo.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Fair is fair. I say now we can get in on some of that Girl Scout cookie money.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Fair is fair. I say now we can get in on some of that Girl Scout cookie money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think what the Girl Scouts do with cookies is just wrong. Not the kids, but the whole "turn children into salesmen" thing is crazy.

I googled where the money goes, and for every $4 box of cookies, $1 goes to the bakers (fair enough) and $3 goes to the local council.

I found this picture, which is typical of what one girl will sell:









There are 12 boxes of cookies in a case. That's $12 for the baker per case, plus $36 for the Girl Scouts.

The above picture represents $828 for the Girl Scouts organization. ANNUALLY.

That's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I had no idea the girls were putting so much time into fund raising. Learning salemanship is one thing, but this seems over the top.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

8 years ago the world was going to hell in a handbasket now its going to hell on a hot rail. it makes my head spin


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

They already do have a co-ed branch. It's for older kids called the Venture Crew. One of my daughters did that, it was a lot of fun. They'd go on chaperoned trips to amusement parks and do zip lines and such. I say leave Boys Scouts and Girl Scouts as they are. They ought to stay separate.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Explorer Post- a part of the Boy Scouts have had females since 1969. Women have been Den Mothers in the Cub Scouts since they had cub Scouts.
> 
> But yeh the world is going to hell over this .
> 
> Girls play on high school American Style football teams. We have female astronauts, Marine Infantry officers, surgeons , race car drivers, police officers all of those things were the end of the world as we know it but we are still here.


Then why don't they just join the Explorer posts? Look, of course its not the end of the world, but it get tiring least to me to have people with nothing better to do but look at american life under a microscope looking for something to disrupt or something to be offended by.
How long before some guy who isn't quite good enough to play NBA decides he's a woman, and wants to play in the WNBA? Hell, perhaps it's already happened?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> How long before some guy who isn't quite good enough to play NBA decides he's a woman, and wants to play in the WNBA? Hell, perhaps it's already happened?


In the 80's I believe there were a few comedies with that premise.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I was in the boy scouts way back when we still had dinosaurs still running around I think...I would have welcomed sharing a tent with a 16-18 year old Hottie back then. Its just scary thinking about how much trouble I would have gotten myself in though!

All kidding aside, sideKahr's #2 post says a whole lot better than I ever could!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

For years, I donated to BSA. I stopped when they started allowing gay scout masters. The organization is nothing like the one I thrived in for so many years. Truly sad to see.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I look back at my 3 years in BSA fondly. I learned to many thing I've carried with me into adulthood 
and into retirement. To say I am disappointed is an under statement. I can only think that the liberal 
left has finally weaseled its way into the last place a boy learns how to be a man. And yah, this is a 
slight to 98% of the fathers out there. RIP BSA


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I wish there had been girls in the scouts when I was there...

They still have at least one major stumbling block, agnostics and atheist. That was my first lesson about hypocrisy, and they'd be a better organization if they learned tolerance. (That's inevitable, now. Boys do not try to get along with girls without learning tolerance.)


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

It seems that everyone is concerned about a girl’s growth path to become a women’s-definition of a strong empowered woman, but few are concerned about a boy’s growth path to become a men’s-definition of a strong empowered man. It seems the way a girl best develops into a strong empowered woman is to cop into the boy’s path of development. 

Why can’t the Girl Scouts of America have parallel programs to the Boy Scouts? It’s not about serving families (at least it didn’t used to be), it’s about nurturing strong individual identities in an environment that’s free from the social and gender pressures that often complicate a young person’s life.

It comes down to a vocal minority that believes that a girl that focuses on and develops her feminine tendencies and attributes grows into a weak woman and dishonors women in general. Instead, she has to become half boy to be a complete woman. They want woman to be both genders at the same time and they want men to be that way as well… as many are becoming.

My wife is one tough business woman. You don’t want to negotiate deals with her. She is unquestionably a strong empowered woman. She was president of Future Homemakers of America in school, ran a seamstress business after graduation and did some modeling on the side in her twenties. By current opinions, she should be a weak failure. I pity the fool that tells her she’s dishonoring women.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The war against boys continues unabated.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The pussification of the American Male continues...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> The war against boys continues unabated.


I think the real thing going on here is....the war against white and Christian boys continues. Same with the girl scouts.

Try to put a white person in the Congressional Black Congress or....any other organization that is gay....black....hispanic, etc, etc.

These liberal explosions are always targeted at groups that are mostly white and possible Christian folks.

They are whittling away.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I amazed at the number of men who are threatened by the presence of girls, and feel boys can't become men if girls are present.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

My daughter (aged8) was a tomboy and asked to join Cubs rather than Brownies. I let her. She stayed the full 2 1/2 years. She completed EVERY badge available, became senior sixer (head cub) hit the papers, got a personal letter of congratulations from the Chief Scout and even met the Queen. She refused to go onto Scouts, instead joining the Army cadet force. 
She camps, fishes, farms (and has previously) shot and is really outdoorsish. 
Now at 16 she’s fairly girly but the boyfriend has to measure up and keep up. 
Cubs did her no harm and she was always treated as a Cub not a girl in her pack. 
Sometimes it works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> My daughter (aged8) was a tomboy and asked to join Cubs rather than Brownies. I let her. She stayed the full 2 1/2 years. She completed EVERY badge available, became senior sixer (head cub) hit the papers, got a personal letter of congratulations from the Chief Scout and even met the Queen. She refused to go onto Scouts, instead joining the Army cadet force.
> She camps, fishes, farms (and has previously) shot and is really outdoorsish.
> Now at 16 she's fairly girly but the boyfriend has to measure up and keep up.
> Cubs did her no harm and she was always treated as a Cub not a girl in her pack.
> Sometimes it works.


And she probably affected the scouts around her in a positive way!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I amazed at the number of men who are threatened by the presence of girls, and feel boys can't become men if girls are present.


Sometimes boys (men) just want to do boy things, without girls around. That's Okay. It should also be our privilege to do so.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Sometimes boys (men) just want to do boy things, without girls around. That's Okay. It should also be our privilege to do so.


Go ahead, no one's stopping you.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

BTW After re-reading my story I want to make it clear that I in no way blame the BSA for what a lone pervert did, the second they found out about it they were all over trying to make it right. The local men who ran the other troop were also fantastic, they immediately stepped up and stepped in. Two of them have remained lifelong friends of mine. 

Just wanted to make it clear that the BSA was in no way to blame for one perv's actions, they were his alone.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I wish there had been girls in the scouts when I was there...
> 
> They still have at least one major stumbling block, agnostics and atheist. That was my first lesson about hypocrisy, and they'd be a better organization if they learned tolerance. (That's inevitable, now. Boys do not try to get along with girls without learning tolerance.)


Aaaaaannnnndddd you never fail to disappoint us, good job!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Go ahead, no one's stopping you.


Unless one is in the "new" Boy Scouts.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Unless one is in the "new" Boy Scouts.


How does that stop you?


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> My daughter (aged8) was a tomboy and asked to join Cubs rather than Brownies. I let her. She stayed the full 2 1/2 years. She completed EVERY badge available, became senior sixer (head cub) hit the papers, got a personal letter of congratulations from the Chief Scout and even met the Queen. She refused to go onto Scouts, instead joining the Army cadet force.
> She camps, fishes, farms (and has previously) shot and is really outdoorsish.
> Now at 16 she's fairly girly but the boyfriend has to measure up and keep up.
> Cubs did her no harm and she was always treated as a Cub not a girl in her pack.
> ...


But why could she not have done that in the Girl Scouts? Girl Scouts can't camp, fish and shoot? That doesn't sound like empowered women to me. Why did she have to join 'The Boys' to develop those aspects? Are Girl Scout leaders simply not up to the task of guiding girls like your daughter? They're supposed to be forming young girls into women, but seems like that requires male leadership by their own and your assertions. What does that say about Girl Scout leadership vs Boy Scout leadership? Or male leadership vs female? It seems like they're saying that some girls can't become women unless at some point they're guided by a man. They must be pulling their feminist hair out.

When it suits, girls and women demand their own space, organizations, social and political groups (no men or boys allowed), but heaven forbid if boys and men do the same. Women get upset because they're not included and the men are branded as sexist. You wallow in double standards.

We have two daughters... one Tom-boy the other very very girly. They both enjoy fishing, camping and shooting because they were raised that way. They both also bake, sew and drive the boys crazy. My wife and I have provided guidance and experience as each one needed and requested based on their own tendencies and preferences. These organizations are driven by liberal agendas and the foul winds of social reform. There's no substitute for good active parenting.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Not everyone should be included in everything. Many people now days are so self absorbed, selfish and short sighted. 

It's called BOY SCOUTS....wtf is confusing here? 

Earth to humans...your brains are leaking out of your ears.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

pakrat said:


> But why could she not have done that in the Girl Scouts? Girl Scouts can't camp, fish and shoot? That doesn't sound like empowered women to me. Why did she have to join 'The Boys' to develop those aspects? Are Girl Scout leaders simply not up to the task of guiding girls like your daughter? They're supposed to be forming young girls into women, but seems like that requires male leadership by their own and your assertions. What does that say about Girl Scout leadership vs Boy Scout leadership? Or male leadership vs female? It seems like they're saying that some girls can't become women unless at some point they're guided by a man. They must be pulling their feminist hair out.
> 
> When it suits, girls and women demand their own space, organizations, social and political groups (no men or boys allowed), but heaven forbid if boys and men do the same. Women get upset because they're not included and the men are branded as sexist. You wallow in double standards.
> 
> We have two daughters... one Tom-boy the other very very girly. They both enjoy fishing, camping and shooting because they were raised that way. They both also bake, sew and drive the boys crazy. My wife and I have provided guidance and experience as each one needed and requested based on their own tendencies and preferences. These organizations are driven by liberal agendas and the foul winds of social reform. There's no substitute for good active parenting.


 @pakrat, no, she could not have done that in the Brownies. But she could have learned to sew, make cards and sing. Mind you she did do that in Cubs too; but so much more too.
Had both organisations offered equal enthusiasm and opportunities then I suppose she might have gone with her friends to Brownies too. They didn't do she went to Cubs. 
I do have difficulty in accepting what you say. I have spent most of my life in the military as a Healthcare worker. 79% of my trade group was female. No one was treated differently. You had a role and you performed. I worked hard until I reached the top then retired. Now I work in a 50-50 mix of staff. And yet, despite this, I am a strong believer in roles for genders and a nuclear family, but not at the expense of experience and opportunity. 
You probably are not aware that in the U.K. during WWII it was the women who kept Britain going. When it falls apart again, and it will, my children will be equipped with knowledge and skills that the average Brit will never even know they don't possess. But thank you for questioning my standards and parenting skills. If we don't question, we don't progress.

Regards

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Not everyone should be included in everything. Many people now days are so self absorbed, selfish and short sighted.
> 
> It's called BOY SCOUTS....wtf is confusing here?
> 
> Earth to humans...your brains are leaking out of your ears.


 @Ragnarök.

I'm from the U.K. We call it the Scout Association. It was set up by a chap called Baden-Powell with his sister. He based the organisation on a series of articles he wrote called "Scouting for Boys". When he set it up his first troop was all male, his sister set up an all female equivalent. His idea was aimed at youth, not gender. We haven't called our (original) organisation Boy Scouts, that was something another country set up in homage to the original.

Regards

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> @pakrat, no, she could not have done that in the Brownies. But she could have learned to sew, make cards and sing. Mind you she did do that in Cubs too; but so much more too.


This is exactly my point. Both organizations are in place to promote the healthy growth of a specific gendered youth, yet one offers more than the other. Why is it that the Brownies organization cannot expand their programs to offer the same range of experiences as the Cubs? Cubs sew, can't Brownies fish. It's just easier to let the Cub's organization do it. If there's no concerns about the Cubs being a homogeneous group, then just have one youth organization and stop gender separation all together.

This is typical of entitled groups today. If they want a particular situation, rather than do the work to develop it on their own, they push in, modify, demand, alter and impact someone else's under the banner of equality, empowerment or opportunity. These groups are usually the first to demand their own separate and exclusive space, though.

I'm glad your daughter had the experiences she craved. I'm disappointed that the Brownies are not up to the challenge.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Went to the Winn Dixie to pick up some Bourbon and a Ribeye. After exiting the store I passed a BSA Tent where the young scouts were raising money. 2 Scouts and 2 Mommy's were present at the booth, No Daddy's were present, No Scoutmaster's either. The Scouts looked like wussies and the Mommy's were fat.

They asked me if I would donate to the BSA. (One of the Mommy's, not the Scouts). I looked at her and said "No, I would not donate. The BSA has made some bad decisions over the past few years."

She looked incredulous and asked me "What bad decisions?"

I replied, "Allowing **** and Females in".

One of the wussy scouts perked up and asked me if I would donate. I asked him if he could recite the pledge. He said Yes. I said, go ahead and cite it. 

He coudn't, so I shook my head and walked away.

Wussy boys, Fat Mommy's and Absentee Daddy's and Scoutmaster's...not a good recipe for success of the BSA.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> @Ragnarök.
> 
> I'm from the U.K. We call it the Scout Association. It was set up by a chap called Baden-Powell with his sister. He based the organisation on a series of articles he wrote called "Scouting for Boys". When he set it up his first troop was all male, his sister set up an all female equivalent. His idea was aimed at youth, not gender. We haven't called our (original) organisation Boy Scouts, that was something another country set up in homage to the original.
> 
> ...


I am supportive of having organizations where males and females are included. There's nothing wrong with that. It's a great thing.

There is something wrong with allowing people who feel like they have a right to change a long tradition to change that tradition based off of their beliefs.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Wussy boys, Fat Mommy's and Absentee Daddy's and Scoutmaster's...not a good recipe for success of the BSA.


Assuming you're right in your assessment of the situation, (and your reasoning is fallacious) and there are mothers leading scouts because there are no men involved, it's better for the mothers to step up and create a scout troop where there was none than for there to be no men and no scout troop.

That's called doing the best you can with what you have, and overcoming obstacles. It's the American way, and a thing to be proud of.

Enjoy your dime.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> There is something wrong with allowing people who feel like they have a right to change a long tradition to change that tradition based off of their beliefs.


 What is it?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Thank Goodness I Was Not A Member Of The "We" Scouts*



Ragnarök said:


> I am supportive of having organizations where males and females are included. There's nothing wrong with that. It's a great thing.
> 
> There is something wrong with allowing people who feel like they have a right to change a long tradition to change that tradition based off of their beliefs.


Wise words Ragnarök. 
I'm a simple person. If you are a way because of the fact that was how you were born - Black/White, Male/Female, Abled/Disabled - I believe you should be respected for who you are. Where I have the problem is where you are what you are by choice- Vegan, a particular religion or persuasion etc. If it is your choice it is your business and is not mine. I don't want to hear about it and I definitely don't want to alter my life to accommodate it. I may not agree with it but I won't wish you any harm or malice. Live your life in your own privacy.

Told you I was simple.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Assuming you're right in your assessment of the situation, (and your reasoning is fallacious) and there are mothers leading scouts because there are no men involved, it's better for the mothers to step up and create a scout troop where there was none than for there to be no men and no scout troop.
> 
> That's called doing the best you can with what you have, and overcoming obstacles. It's the American way, and a thing to be proud of.
> 
> Enjoy your dime.


Nope.

If you can't get men involved then you have to question what the obstacles are rather then insert substitutions in who may not be capable.

The first day I took my eldest son to Cubs I was asked to help. I ended up running the pack. The day my youngest son left was also the day I left. There are kids from my Scout days who are now young adults I meet who still talk about some of the adventures I took them on. I wasn't a great one for lots of rules , we had some, but I was heavy on the responsibility giving. Make a kid responsible and praise them for a great job and the discipline follows. Mind you once they got to 11 1/2 they moved up from my pack; good job, teenagers are the reason my hair fell out!

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Wise words Ragnarök.
> I'm a simple person. If you are a way because of the fact that was how you were born - Black/White, Male/Female, Abled/Disabled - I believe you should be respected for who you are. Where I have the problem is where you are what you are by choice- Vegan, a particular religion or persuasion etc. If it is your choice it is your business and is not mine. I don't want to hear about it and I definitely don't want to alter my life to accommodate it. I may not agree with it but I won't wish you any harm or malice. Live your life in your own privacy.
> 
> Told you I was simple.
> ...


Agreed. As long as you are not trying to hurt anyone or pressure anyone then I'm fine with whatever it may be.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> What is it?


What are you asking?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if those parents want their daughter going out in the woods and camping for a weekend with a pack of boys -all I have to say is they better pack her a bag of condoms or deal with it when she gets pregnant. but they won't, the freaks will blame everyone else but themselves or their little brat daughter.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Medic33 said:


> if those parents want their daughter going out in the woods and camping for a weekend with a pack of boys -all I have to say is they better pack her a bag of condoms or deal with it when she gets pregnant. but they won't, the freaks will blame everyone else but themselves or their little brat daughter.


At 8-10 years of age their should not be a worry. 
Besides there will be both male and female leaders present. On second thoughts you'd better pack for them

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The ''joke'' about getting kicked out of the Scouts because I got caught eating Brownies is starting to make sense now!


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Went to the Winn Dixie to pick up some Bourbon and a Ribeye. After exiting the store I passed a BSA Tent where the young scouts were raising money. 2 Scouts and 2 Mommy's were present at the booth, No Daddy's were present, No Scoutmaster's either. The Scouts looked like wussies and the Mommy's were fat.
> 
> They asked me if I would donate to the BSA. (One of the Mommy's, not the Scouts). I looked at her and said "No, I would not donate. The BSA has made some bad decisions over the past few years."
> 
> ...


This is the problem. I am a cub scout leader of a pack we started. The entire point of cub scouts/ boy scouts was/is for boys to become men with the guidance of......MEN.

I understand the fact that many boys are raised by single moms. Hell I was, and I learned alot from my mother. However I didn't turn into a man because I her, I turned into a man by having strong male influences and father figures until I moved in with my dad and he took it from there.

We have one female leader in our pack. She does amazing but she also is in charge of the tiger cubs (first grade). She is a single mom that came so that her kids could get...you guessed it guidance from men. I have one of her kids in my den. She has told me on many occasions that he has become better in the two years I have been his leader.

My point in this long draw out gamble is that you have a hard time turning boys into men with only a female presence. Case in point Slippy made in the quoted post. Fat lazy moms with no dicipline and their scouts can't recite the oath or law. Because they don't see the point. Just float by. It's non sense. Men make Men. That's what the scouts were made for.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> At 8-10 years of age their should not be a worry.
> Besides there will be both male and female leaders present. On second thoughts you'd better pack for them
> 
> Fangfarrier
> ...


yah yah yah - until they go out in the BFE to go camping then those little girlys can't carry the pack and have to stop every 10 minutes cause their feet hurt sure there may be exeptions - lets face it girls are not boys we know this we understand this so stop trying to make one the other - you can justify it anyway you want but the bottom line is there is no Girl in Boy scout. what part of this do YOU NOT understand? I am sick and tired of this kind of crap why don't girls play pro football? cause they would get their azz clobbered severely-yah sure some azzclown will post something with one trying or something but you know better and you know it is a joke -but slippy is on the right track -men can not just be men with out having to justify themselves- does anyone say anything to women for dressing like sluts tight yoga pants -high heels, puting on the least amount of clothes you can get away with-DO THEY? no but they sure roll their eyes and call a man a pervert for looking now don't they! I have explained my point of view on this before we are different for a reason and one is not better than the other but there are things that each specialize naturally in.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Thank Goodness I Was Not A Member Of The "We" Scouts*



Medic33 said:


> yah yah yah - until they go out in the BFE to go camping then those little girlys can't carry the pack and have to stop every 10 minutes cause their feet hurt sure there may be exeptions - lets face it girls are not boys we know this we understand this so stop trying to make one the other - you can justify it anyway you want but the bottom line is there is no Girl in Boy scout. what part of this do YOU NOT understand? I am sick and tired of this kind of crap why don't girls play pro football? cause they would get their azz clobbered severely-yah sure some azzclown will post something with one trying or something but you know better and you know it is a joke -but slippy is on the right track -men can not just be men with out having to justify themselves- does anyone say anything to women for dressing like sluts tight yoga pants -high heels, puting on the least amount of clothes you can get away with-DO THEY? no but they sure roll their eyes and call a man a pervert for looking now don't they! I have explained my point of view on this before we are different for a reason and one is not better than the other but there are things that each specialize naturally in.


Medic33. I think I see where the problem lies. It is funny but I never had a problem working with females before. They did the same job, carried the same packs and ran the same distances as me. 
If you think girls can't play pro football come and watch girls play rugby. 
As for what they wear: If you stare, then yes, you do have the problem. How do you react if you take your wife out in a pretty dress (your wife in the dress, not you) and men stare? Do you tell her to dress more dowdy or do you challenge the behaviour of the men? Shouldn't men be behaving like gentlemen? Maybe we should be putting our delicate women in hijabs so as not to tempt the menfolk?
And as for the "BOY Scouts", I believe it is correctly called the Scout Association (for the rest of the world) or The Boy Scouts of America (for US).

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

duncan1371 said:


> This is the problem. I am a cub scout leader of a pack we started. The entire point of cub scouts/ boy scouts was/is for boys to become men with the guidance of......MEN.
> 
> I understand the fact that many boys are raised by single moms. Hell I was, and I learned alot from my mother. However I didn't turn into a man because I her, I turned into a man by having strong male influences and father figures until I moved in with my dad and he took it from there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Duncan. This is indeed, how it is supposed to work.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Thanks Duncan. This is indeed, how it is supposed to work.


Your more than welcome. It's just one of those buttons I have. Lol


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Thanks Duncan. This is indeed, how it is supposed to work.


No, that's how it _used_ to work. No one knows yet if that way was better or the new way is better.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> No, that's how it _used_ to work. No one knows yet if that way was better or the new way is better.


Dear fellow Patriots and Real Men,

Statements like this one above happens as a direct result of ingesting much, much, too much liberal horseshit.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I think you mean "...too much..."


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> No, that's how it _used_ to work. No one knows yet if that way was better or the new way is better.


At no point do I need you to tell me what works and what doesn't Scour is over a hundred years old. The problems started recently.

IMO it is because parents all but quit teaching discipline and respect at home. Then the schools quit. Now scouting is trying to. I had seen with my own eyes what having a good Pack/Troop can do with good leaders. I for one will not bow down. To much has already been lost.

YMMV of course but from the responses that youbhave posted I don't think your very active in scouting or have been.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

duncan1371 said:


> At no point do I need you to tell me what works and what doesn't Scour is over a hundred years old.


That's okay. If they adjust, if they change, they may last. We'll see.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> That's okay. If they adjust, if they change, they may last. We'll see.


It isn't about adjusting or changing. Things changing is what has given us the wussification that we see today. If they have to change the core mission of turning boys into men then let it die.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Medic33. I think I see where the problem lies. It is funny but I never had a problem working with females before. They did the same job, carried the same packs and ran the same distances as me.
> If you think girls can't play pro football come and watch girls play rugby.
> As for what they wear: If you stare, then yes, you do have the problem. How do you react if you take your wife out in a pretty dress (your wife in the dress, not you) and men stare? Do you tell her to dress more dowdy or do you challenge the behaviour of the men? Shouldn't men be behaving like gentlemen? Maybe we should be putting our delicate women in hijabs so as not to tempt the menfolk?
> And as for the "BOY Scouts", I believe it is correctly called the Scout Association (for the rest of the world) or The Boy Scouts of America (for US).
> ...


well dude the first time a women gets hit by a6ft 8 275 pound linebacker going full on I bet she doesn't get up -does she, be real women's rugby it is against what? other women, maybe. So that is not a fair comparison and yah I served for 24 years and many times got snickered at cause I would not help a woman or a man carry their gear when they were quite capable of doing so and I never once expected anyone to help me with mine. the rest of the world would be speaking German right now if not for the USA remember that kiwi!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

libtards can send their kids to the rainbow scouts if they want, mine aren't going. can't believe this is still going...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Legends Football League - Women of the Gridiron


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Medic33. I think I see where the problem lies. It is funny but I never had a problem working with females before. They did the same job, carried the same packs and ran the same distances as me.
> If you think girls can't play pro football come and watch girls play rugby.
> As for what they wear: If you stare, then yes, you do have the problem. How do you react if you take your wife out in a pretty dress (your wife in the dress, not you) and men stare? Do you tell her to dress more dowdy or do you challenge the behaviour of the men? Shouldn't men be behaving like gentlemen? Maybe we should be putting our delicate women in hijabs so as not to tempt the menfolk?
> And as for the "BOY Scouts", I believe it is correctly called the Scout Association (for the rest of the world) or The Boy Scouts of America (for US).
> ...


rest of the world? ok the BSA = boy scouts of America the rest of the world copied it -the USA doesn't follow the rest of the world were not metric.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Thank Goodness I Was Not A Member Of The "We" Scouts*



Medic33 said:


> rest of the world? ok the BSA = boy scouts of America the rest of the world copied it -the USA doesn't follow the rest of the world were not metric.


I'm not sure you're serious here or whether this is your sarcasm: 
"The rest of the world copied it."
The USA doesn't follow the rest of the world &#8230;
The Scout Association- founded 1907
Boy Scouts of America- founded 1910.

Maybe the dates are different in Imperial times?

Fang

PS. Kiwi is a nickname for New Zealander's, not Scots or Brits and definitely not Irish.

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Ouch...


----------

